# Portable Programmierung (Windows und Linux)



## Rainer Hönle (28 Oktober 2005)

Welche Tools setzt ihr für portable GUI-Programmierung ein, wenn die Applikation nachher sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Linux laufen soll?


----------



## seeba (28 Oktober 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Tools setzt ihr für portable GUI-Programmierung ein, wenn die Applikation nachher sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Linux laufen soll?



Qt von Trolltech oder Java mit Swing


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Oktober 2005)

Mir kam auch spontan QT in der Version 4.0 und natürlich .net mit mono in den Kopf. Erfahrungen mit diesen Tools liegen allerdings überhaupt nicht vor (ok, .net schon ein bisschen). Wie ist das Handling, die Einarbeitung, die Funktionalität?


----------



## seeba (28 Oktober 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kam auch spontan QT in der Version 4.0 und natürlich .net mit mono in den Kopf. Erfahrungen mit diesen Tools liegen allerdings überhaupt nicht vor (ok, .net schon ein bisschen). Wie ist das Handling, die Einarbeitung, die Funktionalität?



QT integriert sich mittlerweile auch ins Visual Studio. Das Handling von QT ist wie gewohnt recht einfach. (finde ich zumindest) Wie weit Mono ist weiß ich derzeit nicht, da müsste ich mal wieder nachschauen. Mein SCADA.NET werd ich nach fertigstellen wohl auch mal auf Linux (Mono) portieren.


----------



## bimota (31 Oktober 2005)

Java NetBeans IDE
- ist kostenlos und kann bei SUN oder netbeans.info heruntergeladen werden


----------



## s-valve (5 Januar 2006)

wxWidgets - GUI Tool Kit für viele Plattformen seit 1992 (Opensource)
IDEs: 
CodeBlocks - Opensource - Win/Linux
DialogBlocks - 30$/69$ oder als PersonalEdition mit wxWidgetsBuch - Win/Mac/Linux
(DialogBlocks ist eigentlich nur ein GUI Designer, kann aber auch nach Installation von VC++, BC++, MinGW oder GCC Compiler kompilieren.)

Für die GUI gibt es versch. Deisgner, oftmals Freeware oder Opensource. ALs IDE kann prizipiell jede C++ oder Phyton IDE herhalten (VC++, BC++, MinGWStudio...), wenn wxWidgets installiert und eingerichtet wurde (Hilfeseite auf wxWidgets.org). 
Die C/C++ IDE CodeBlocks bietet als mit der Erweiterung wxSmith einen integrierten GUI Designer speziell für wxWidgets, wohingegen DialogBlocks sich vom Sizer-basiertem GUI Desginer für zur wxWidgets-IDE gemausert hat. 

MfG M


----------

